# 10 Days Left



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ok guys and gals, the sportcast US OPEN is only 10 days away, and its only a short drive from hampton rds. come up for a day or come up for the weekend and have a great time and meet some wonderful folks from all along the east coast. just a short drive up 13. bring the wife, the kids, your granny, even the family pet. geeeranteeee you'll have a great time and learn alot.

frank


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

*Accommodation?*

Can you suggest/recommend reasonably priced accommodation for the Friday and Saturday?

Many thanks
Brian


----------



## kinnakeettom (Sep 25, 2004)

Most of the guys stay here, 
Best value somers cove motel
410-968-1900


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Crisfield hotel info from last year

http://sportcastusa.blogspot.com/2005/05/nationals-may-20-22th-crisfield-md.html


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i always stay at somers cove (now best value), some of the guys stay at the pines. either place we meet at the cove for the blueberry stuff and crabs sat nite, watch charlie stumble around, then watch the guys attempt to cast at 9am sunday morning, lol.

frank


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

saturday conflicts with a local fishing tournament.
can you just cast on sunday like in the jersey one?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Sure , we are going to continue the experiment with casters choice as to which weight they choose to throw on either day , so that will allow you to get a measure in for both weights on Sunday .


----------



## FishRung (Nov 26, 2002)

Somers Cove Motel still has rooms at $49.99 a night. I booked a room about 5:30PM today. Cancellation policy is 48hrs.

If a single guy wants to split the cost - I'm house-trained 

Brian


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

I am really looking forward to this tournament. The weather is supposed to be dry with winds from the SSW 15 to 25 both days. There will be plenty of food and drinks for all.
We will be casting the 125 and 150 gram weights (caster's choice) on both Saturday and Sunday. Registration starts at 8 and casting at 9. Practice day is Friday. We can always use some help with setting up the court so try to arrive early. The field is located at the Crisfield MD airport. The address is 4748 Jacksonville Road, Crisfield MD 21817. You can get directions by entering the address into Mapquest. There will be a sign at the entrance to the field on Jacksonville Road that says CASTING.

Bill Sr


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

See ya in the am , leaving Jersey around 4am ....


----------

